# Comment synchroniser ses photos proprement



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Nouveau propriétaire d'un iPad 2, je suis ravi de l'utilisation de ma nouvelle machine.

J'ai cependant une petite question technique: je suis photographe et je souhaiterai synchroniser mes images pour montrer mon portfolio a mes clients. Lorsque je cherche a synchroniser mon répertoire d'images, j:ai deux soucis:

- dans chacun de mes répertoires, je classe un répertoire avec mes raw originaux, un autre avec les jpeg. Quand je lance la synchro, j'obtiens mes images en doubles (la version extraite du raw, non traité, et le jpeg développé. Y a t'il une solution pour que l'ipad n'importe que les jpeg et non les raw?

- lorsque je synchronise, j'obtiens un répertoire qui contient les fichiers optimisés pour l'ipad. Ce qui, sur quelques milliers de photos, prend de la place et surtout prend du temps à générer. Y a t'il une solution pour se passer de ce répertoire?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


Ps: je pense que ma solution est le pluton "photosmith" qui me permettra de synchroniser ma bibliothèque lightroom, mais le plugin n'es pas encore dispo... Je cherche donc une solution pour attendre ce plugin.


----------

